

Hacker News endless scroll ^(Tamper|Grease)Monkey$ hack - jorgenhorstink

I'm proud to release a basic Tampermonkey and Greasemonkey extension enabling to endless scroll on Hacker News without page refresh. Just install the code, and whenever you visit the Hacker News page, you just scroll down to automatically load the next 30 topics.<p>The code can be downloaded here: http://jsfiddle.net/DqUJt/<p>It has been tested in Google Chrome only, but I guess it will work in Firefox as well.<p>A couple of days ago I read two interesting discussions about Hacker News [1, 2]. I'm working now on an extension toolkit for the Hacker News homepage, but I wanted to share this first feature.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts! I hope Paul does approve this, because it probably is causing a tiny bandwidth hit...<p>[1] A Proposal to Improve Hacker News (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4399108)
[2] Why I now, unfortunately, hate Hacker News.. - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396747
======
calciphus
Just install Autopaginate:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aeolcjbaammbkgaiag...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aeolcjbaammbkgaiagooljfdepnjmkfd)

It works on a wide variety of sites, including HN.

------
pavel_lishin
Does it account for the whole "expired" mess? That is, if I go away for
fifteen minutes and come back and scroll, will it load the next page?

~~~
huhtenberg
That's a rather complex thing to do. It's not just the "expired link" thing.
Items move up and down and in 15 minutes their order will be different from
what it is now.

